

In Defense of Friction - Automated Trust Undermines Trust - jcr
http://socialmediacollective.org/2011/11/28/in-defense-of-friction/

======
jcr
To see some more thoughts on this, you might want to look at:

<http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/12/the-end-of-social.html>

(discus) <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3338839>

